

Removing E-Guven CA Certificate - yuhong
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/04/27/removing-e-guven-ca-certificate/

======
breakingcups
Good to see browser vendors show some teeth, even if it is a small CA. I hope
the same kind of aggresive action is taken when a big CA screws up.

